# Training back



## DarksideSix (May 8, 2013)

So I need some advice, what types of back workouts do you all do?  Back is usually my toughest body part to work, mostly because I just don't "feel" it when I'm hitting it.  I've tried the very high rep routine but my damn Bicepts get fatigued way before my back does.  

Ideas?


----------



## Georgia (May 8, 2013)

My back is always sore and pumped.

I do 5 sets of wide grip pullups till failure

5 sets of hammer pullups failure

4 sets seated rows

4 sets of cable or weighted pulldowns

3 sets of wide grip standing flare downs (?) Stand up and grab the bar wide...pull the bar with your arms stiff to your midsection.

Back is usually DOM'd up the next couple days


----------



## DF (May 8, 2013)

Deads are great & they dont involve that much Bi work.  If you dont have any low back issue I'd say increase the deads.  I find that most other back exercise do put alot of work on the Bi.  I have a right bicepts issue so I need to use lower weight than I'd like.


----------



## Braw16 (May 8, 2013)

Training your back and where you feel it has a lot to do with elbow positioning. Since I've learned this it been better


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2013)

Pull down wide and underhand close
Seated pulley close
Tbar
Barbell row
Dumb bell row or machine row


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> So I need some advice, what types of back workouts do you all do?  Back is usually my toughest body part to work, *mostly because I just don't "feel" it when I'm hitting it.*  I've tried the very high rep routine but my damn Bicepts get fatigued way before my back does.
> 
> Ideas?



Your wife says the same thing about you.


----------



## Azog (May 8, 2013)

Use straps if you dont already. I have been using them on every ecercise, and notice less bi activity and more back. I just got some versa grips and they are even more useful for back. Had an epic back day!


----------



## mistah187 (May 8, 2013)

Pullups r great warm up. Like said above 5 sets to failure. Deads and tbar rows r great as well.


----------



## jennerrator (May 8, 2013)

I normally would do pull-ups but can't ATM because it feels weird....so

Seated cable rows - using rope - pull to midsection and squeeze - posture straight 

One arm DB row - kneel on bench - extend arm all the way down but don't drop shoulder - pull back to waist - not letting shoulder move...I see such funky form on some people

Deads

Bent over BB/db rows - wide grip


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 8, 2013)

Slow your reps down and do a 1 second positive, squeeze your lats at the end, and do a 4 second negative. I have to do high high volume on back to "feel it". I superset most lat exercises. My back routine yesterday:

4x12 weighted wide grip pull-ups
4x12 weighted supinated narrow grip pull ups
4x12 narrow grip hammer strength pull downs super set with 4x12 hammer strength wide grip pull downs
4x15 t-bar rows (not the machine. With a bar on the floor)
4x15 cable pull downs supersetted with 4x15 seated cable rows
5x5 heavy deads
4x12 good mornings
And I'm fucking toast.


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your wife says the same thing about you.



Lmao !!! )


----------



## DarksideSix (May 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your wife says the same thing about you.



yea right son!!  that tren and masteron been kicking in, I threw her over my shoulder caveman style and knocked her fucking guts out so bad this weekend she aint walked right since.


----------



## don draco (May 8, 2013)

Deadlifts are king for me.  

Bent over rows, weighted pullups, etc.  

When you're doing any sort of vertical pulling movement such as weighted pullups or lat pull downs:

Puff your chest out, keep shoulder blades together, look to the ceiling, and pull towards your upper chest.  I guarantee you'll feel something after that.


----------



## Dtownry (May 8, 2013)

Pendlay Rows, straps, heavy.


----------



## motark (May 8, 2013)

Pull up/chin ups to failure. If your gym has a pull up machine you can really do high reps with pull ups. 

I've been doing barbell rows lately and I find it better than any row machine personally.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 8, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Pendlay Rows, straps, heavy.



What is that?


----------



## SuperBane (May 8, 2013)

Super setting does it for me. No matter what I do.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 8, 2013)

Bent over rows (5/3/1 style)
Pull-ups 4 sets to failure (neutral grip)
1-Handed cable rows 4 x 8 (dynamic effort)
Lat pull downs 3 sets to failure (wide grip)


----------



## SuperBane (May 8, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> What is that?



a strict version of bent over row. No angle, you are close to parallel.

Pendlay >> Normal bent over row


----------



## SuperBane (May 8, 2013)

I superset most everything if I am in a empty gym.
If a bunch of bitch ass girl googling poser  faggots are in the "club" taking 45 minutes per set on a machine clearly I am not able to superset ...


Weighted pullup - failure
weighted widegrip pullup - failure
weighted close grip pullup - failure

Drop the weight down and repeat.
remove weight/belt & repeat

Deadlift (emphasis on keeping the head/chest up&back)
Pendlay / Bent over row
Wide grip Lat pull down
Close grip Lat pull down
Seated row (Alternating arms)

Hit the biceps afterwards.


----------



## Dtownry (May 8, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> What is that?








You can go pretty heavy on these just strap since it's not a grip exercise.  I have seen guys doing 315 but I usually do 205 or so.

If you don't feel these then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 8, 2013)

I usually bend over pretty far when rowing but i'll have to try this.  maybe my grip isn't wide enough.


----------



## R1rider (May 8, 2013)

Back is my favorite body part to work out and i get good results with. I am a bigger frame guy so i have wide shoulders, wide back and big traps

I train back twice a week and do deadlifts once a week

i start with my warmup then-- work out 1- mondays

5 sets barbell shrugs

5 sets bent over rows

5 sets t-bar rows

5 sets deadlifts

workout 2 fridays-

5 sets lat pull downs

5 sets seated pulley rows

5 sets isolated dumbbell rows

5 sets chin ups and wide grip pull ups. I do 5 sets with 5 chins and 5 pull ups per set




every other workout i work with ropes for 20 minutes. Its great cardio and a great back workout


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2013)

Georgia said:


> My back is always sore and pumped.
> 
> I do 5 sets of wide grip pullups till failure
> 
> ...


where are the deads pussy?  A back workout aient shit without deads.  Fuck I pull regular and pull sumo the same day.  Lol. You're still cute Georgia lol.


----------



## Georgia (May 9, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> where are the deads pussy?  A back workout aient shit without deads.  Fuck I pull regular and pull sumo the same day.  Lol. You're still cute Georgia lol.



I do my deads on leg day. For hamstrings and lower back. IF YOU REALLY CARED ABOUT ME YOU WOULD KNOW THIS ALREADY!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I do my deads on leg day. For hamstrings and lower back. IF YOU REALLY CARED ABOUT ME YOU WOULD KNOW THIS ALREADY!



Lol what for?  What my love for you isn't good enough? I thought we had a good thing going.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

You may want to try those metal hooks that strap around your wrist, basically very little grip strength involved, think of the hand and forearm as large hooks, and pull with your elbows and of coarse squeeze shoulder blades together tight and pause at the end. Works with almost any pulling movement. Don't go too heavy.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 15, 2013)

Two things ive really dug for helping with the back workouts:

Versa gripps, as mentioned before, but make sure they are the Versa Gripp PRO. Unbelievable addition to the pull exercises and such.

And believe it or not the Perfect Pullup is a fucking animal. You can do them on the PPU bar, or take just the handles to the gym and do it on the crossfit bar or whatever. Knock some sets out of those fuckers with full ROM and tell me you didnt just have the best pull up session of your life. Its ridiculous. Shit you not. 

I also will alternate weeks doing antagonistic muscle groups, like moderate weight chest exercises, and then hopping into moderate weight back exercises. Problem is your pump can be absolutely stupid and almost an inconvenience to your workout. Looks awesome and feels pretty cool though. 

Look into those gripps and the perfect pull up though.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 15, 2013)

I start with 

4 sets of wide grip pull ups as many reps as i can get in each set

6 sets of tbar rows(they are my fav) 8-10 reps, last set for 1-2 reps

bent over rows 4 sets- 8-10 reps, last set to failure

finish of with chin ups 4 sets as many reps i can get. I do back day once a week, which is separate from my deadlift day. back is my favorite part to work out and its huge


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 15, 2013)

Heavy Deads at least once a week.  Wide grip Bo rows heavy I do them 5x5 twice a week  row up to where the bar touches the same point as your bench press, then control the negative and make sure you get full rom at the bottom really stretch the lats. I always pretend there is a orange in the middle of my shoulder blades and I think to my self every rep Squeeze the orange! gay but it works. Mind Muscle my man

One more tip when I do cable rows or lat pull downs etc I dont wrap my thumbs on the bar , seems to take the bi's out of it a bit


----------

